
Notation for Social Deduction Games - sideshowb
https://omnisplore.wordpress.com/2019/02/02/spy-thriller/
======
Rainymood
What a coincidence! I've been playing one-night werewolf with a set of friends
and I was theorizing about a way to solve this problem, or at least to create
a framework in which you can deduce under which "worlds" or configuration of
roles some claims might hold water etc. I'm definitely going to scrutinize
this article. Thanks for sharing!

edit: the article goes in particular detail about the graph structure in their
own game. I'm currently looking at whether this type of analysis could be used
for one-night werewolf. I was hoping for a more general and a bit more
extensive post, but still. Good share.

~~~
captn3m0
For one night, I feel like a probability distribution function is a better
idea. Something that parametrises all the revealed information and collapses
into the perfect game game state if enough parameters are provided.

Without enough parameters, the PDF returns Probability(Player, Role).

------
all2
This is awesome! I've had ideas for a board game that has a similar gist. Now
I know how to think about it in abstraction.

If I had enough friends to try this out, I definitely would.

------
neilv
For an audience familiar with OO software engineering, the model of these
diagrams could be scenarios of object instance associations, and there's
standard diagrams for that. Then you could pair that with a class static
object model visual that defines the associations (such as a certain
association means information flow, with certain directionality, and certain
roles and cardinality, and perhaps the association has attributes).

------
cjslep
I vastly prefer social deduction games that don't have a way for any player to
obtain a 100% certain solution (ex: Avalon w/ Mordred). Watching your
assumptions unfold over a game and having to rethink them gives a lot of room
to make bold or subtle deceptive plays.

~~~
sideshowb
Hi, op here. The game I linked doesn't give 100 percent certainty, just a
chance at asking the right questions. E.g. If you see player x talk to y, you
might conclude they are collaborating. But then you ask x about it and she
says after detailed discussion she worked out y was on the other team.

Meeting places are also rather subject to interception.

